# The oldest ever in DW? 1914 Cadillac 30



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, this one is very special to me. First because it a fine piece of ancient art on wheels, and then because…its one of my cars. Bought it about one month ago, and though I have usually very little time to devote to my own cars, I this one is going to participate in some events in the near future, and people expect it to look good, as it's a detailers car.

Of course what you're about to see it's not the common detail, in the sense of trying to get the car swirl and scratch free. The Caddy is 96 years old and I want it to last 96 more. We tried to make the car look good, but without too much sacrifice of the paint work, of course.

Let's see some action, then…














































A very punished spot, that side step people use to climb in the car…










The top wasn't cleaned for about 10 years…



















Same with the wheels…




























So let's start exactly here, with the wheels and tires, cleaned with Sonax shampoo, 1Z Blitz diluted 1/15 and 1Z Carstar.




























And the top…the car is so tall (36" wheels and tires!!!) that I had to use a ladder and to be very careful to keep my balance. I used the same shampoo and the Renovo kit.










Our work is all about details, nothing was forgotten. The headlights for instance, treated even inside…























































So, before:










And after:










Some more details…


















Spare tire belts,










on top treated, in the middle just washed and on the bottom as they were initially.



















The tops' rear plastic windows:



















One done, one to go…










Finally, the paint work. Washed with Sonax Gloss shampoo, and corrected with Menzerna PO203 Intensive polish and white Propel pads, finished with Menzerna 106 FA and black Propel pads. Nothing too aggressive…














































In this one you can see (because we want you to…), some marks remaining, but again, it's a 96 year old car, must treat it with respect and responsibility…










The hood before:










50/50:










And after:










The tires were dressed with Espuma RD50 tire dresser, fantastic stuff- looked like new again, black and not too shinny…




























And…show-off time!



























































































And on his way to an exhibition…










Well, hope you've enjoyed it, both the car and the work.
As usual, ready for you comments/suggestions/advices.

Cheers!
:wave:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Muento fixe :thumb:


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome, great job :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

quality work there, what a turn around that is


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a cracking car and great turnaround - Hope to see it more in the future when you go to exhibitions


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

That is absolutely fantastic mate, brilliant attention to detail and the finish is superb! just out of interest whats the average paint thicknesses on cars like these and what polishes did you use?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a fantastic car and excellent work!


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

at first i thought "rather you than me" but what a great turnaround and what an interesting car to work on, great job!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

absolutely jaw dropping :doublesho

and that 50/50 on the chrome work is sensational. What a car!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Fantastic job and great results.

Nice to see something interesting.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work! 

Simon


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Brilliant mate :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

that really is a lovely car, I dread to think what it cost you. Proper nice turnaround on it and you are correct in the way that you are doing it imho.

Oh and by the way with the roof down it looks like you also have the biggest spoiler on DW as well lol


----------



## shammatt (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice! Are you aware of the Early Cadillac Group? Enthusiasts of the copper-cylinder (pre-1915) Cadillacs on YahooGroups. Go here to check it out. www.EarlyCadillac.org


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the coolest posts I have seen in a long time. Top notch work on about as delicate of a car as you can get. Never fail to impress, great work!


----------



## woaX (Jul 28, 2010)

Great!!!


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Amazing . . . . .


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work, thanks for sharing. Nice to see something other than the norm now and again.:thumb:


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

wow amazing work


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## mp3turbo (Jan 21, 2009)

I was left speechless for about... two days.

What a magnificient piece of automotive history you have. Congratulations on this one, it's just unbelievable.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Now thats what detailing is about!! I love to see old vehicles made to look as good as anything you can buy from a dealer nowadays!!

Great work, looks fantastic!!

What did you do to the interior?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantástico António e Miguel, absolutamente fantástico, adorei a report e os 50/50 estão de se lhe tirar o chapéu :thumb:

Parabéns pela aquisição. 

Fantastic Job António and Miguel,

Congratulatios :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

bloody brilliant


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! love the rear seat! Looks like a Chesterfield, but for a car LMAO


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Beatiful work!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

amazing work mate :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

:doublesho

Gobsmacked

Thanks very much for sharing that one!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Such a good Job & Brilliant attitude with regards to detailing the old girl! Top Marks,

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job very old car indeed


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

good job


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolute stunner, fantastic job and thanks for sharing


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That is amazing and has to be one of the best details on here simply because of the car, absolutely staggering


----------



## SJake (Apr 16, 2010)

Amazing car...!
Great JOB!!!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

That may just have been a _HOLY C0W_ moment :doublesho


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

TOP JOB!I wasn't expecting such a difference after I saw the first photos.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

This is were you see the skills of a detailer and you guys have done a fantastic job well done:thumb: 

Mario


----------



## Dr Forinor (Oct 14, 2006)

Firstly, VERY jealous of you being an owner of such a piece of machinery.
Secondly, magnificent job on the detailing, very impressive indeed, well done!!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, i love the way it still keeps it character..


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Best detail ever


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

It must be so satisfying detailing something of that age no? For me the older the car the more i enjoy detailing it. That would be a dream for me to work on.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

that's awesome, great job:thumb:


----------

